
The War to be Her (2018 film) - DrScump
http://www.pbs.org/pov/watch/wartobeher/
======
DrScump
A compelling film about a young female Pakistani squash player's passion for
sport in defiance of the Taliban, with the support of her family.

IMDB:
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8742930/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8742930/)

